# Moving to Republic of Ireland from UK - advice please



## Rebecca101 (May 24, 2021)

Hi all

New to this and hoping to hear from people who have moved to the Republic of Ireland from the UK? 

I'm not Irish but my partner is - he moved over to live with me in Oxfordshire just under 2 years ago. I have been looking into moving back over to have a better quality of life. My partner is from Galway city and this is the area we would be hoping to live in. 

I would love to hear how people found the move? Any regrets? How easy is it getting set up over there? What is the procedure on buying a house? 

I would appreciate any responses! 

Rebecca


----------

